# German Wirehaired Pointer



## nrh0011 (Aug 17, 2018)

Who all here owns a GWP?? I've bought me a 10 month old started female in kansas, she will spend another month at the trainer then I'll be picking her up. Can't wait to get her on some birds and start working with her.


----------



## Jbjessup (Aug 20, 2018)

I own a GWP, she is 8 months old at the time. If you have any tips on training I would love to hear them. She listens well, but about the goofiest dog I've ever been around.


----------



## nrh0011 (Aug 20, 2018)

Jbjessup, this will be the first one I have ever messed with. Perhaps we can tough it out together. Where are you located?


----------



## nrh0011 (Aug 20, 2018)

Great looking dog by the way.


----------



## Jbjessup (Aug 21, 2018)

Thank you, I am located outside of Athens. Here is a more updated picture of her.


----------



## nrh0011 (Aug 21, 2018)

What are your plans for her?


----------



## Cwill15 (Aug 21, 2018)

Good looking pup! I just picked up a German Shorthair myself. very intelligent dogs


----------



## Jbjessup (Aug 21, 2018)

My plan is for her to be a duck dog. Although, I would love to see how she hunted upland birds, because that's what her entire bloodline hunted. Cwill15 that's a good looking pup!


----------



## nrh0011 (Aug 21, 2018)

I'm sure she will learn to do about whatever you want. Could make an excellent woodcock/grouse dog too. Nice looking pup Cwill15


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Aug 31, 2018)

Looked at the GWP but i have set my sights on a Deutsche Drahthaar,


----------



## nrh0011 (Aug 31, 2018)

Basically the same dog, the draahtar has stricter breeding requirements though.


----------



## nrh0011 (Aug 31, 2018)

A series of events has unfolded since I've started this thread. The guy I was buying from changed his mind about selling me the GWP. Since then I have bought a Llewellyn setter and will be looking for a GWP or draaht pup here in the next year or so.


----------



## brianmcc (Oct 4, 2018)

We purchased a GWP from Wildwire in Zebulon, GA for our son. She is one of the best dogs we have.  Primarily used for deer tracking & upland birds.  Highly recommend taking a look at Krista's stock when you are back in the market for a GWP.

https://www.facebook.com/Wildwire-German-Wirehaired-Pointers-1541369522766879/


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 4, 2018)

I will check them out, when something happens to my lab I'll be ready to get another dog. Thanks


----------



## BassAssassin21 (Nov 5, 2018)

I also got a pup from Wildwire. Best pup ive ever owned.


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 8, 2018)

I'm getting me a male, Drahthaar pup out of Briar Ridge kennels in South Carolina. Should have him in 5-6 weeks.


----------

